# Hard to wrap gifts



## CarolfromTX (Dec 20, 2020)

My daughter wanted a Silhouette machine this year (it makes cut outs and signs and stickers etc,) for her classroom. No problem.  And then it arrived. It's big! Like 2 1/2 feet long and weighs a ton. It was hard to maneuver on the paper but I managed to wrap it nicely.  

Every year we get our SIL a Yard-O-Beef, a three pound summer sausage. Started out as a gag gift, but he really likes it and so now it's a tradition. The wrapping is inelegant at best, and it's not like it's a surprise now. LOL! His other gift is always a nice bottle of Scotch and a gift card to a local restaurant so my daughter gets to eat out. That's easy. 

Grandkids are getting gift cards in their stockings this year because it's too damned hard to shop now. Maybe some candy as well.


----------



## Becky1951 (Dec 20, 2020)

The summer sausage could be put in a big box and wrapped, then its content isn't known until unwrapped.


----------



## Autumn (Dec 20, 2020)

A few years back, my sister-in-law volunteered me to work with her at a gift wrapping booth at a local mall to raise money for Alzheimer's research.  OMG!  It's my most traumatic Christmas memory ever!  Did you ever try to wrap a stuffed giraffe that was 3 feet tall?


----------



## officerripley (Dec 20, 2020)

I had to wrap a big wedding gift one time that was in a box that was about 3 ft. x 3 ft. x 3 ft. and I used a pretty vinyl tablecloth & some pretty grosgrain ribbon; it actually didn't look too bad (which is quite the accomplishment for me   ).


----------



## Pinky (Dec 20, 2020)

I enjoy wrapping gifts. One year, a dear late friend asked me if I would wrap the gifts he'd bought for his wife. He was such a thoughtful husband.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Dec 20, 2020)

A pillowcase and a piece of yarn usually work for me. 








Another thought is to hide the gift unwrapped and give a card with a picture of the item.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Dec 20, 2020)

I've used Christmas tablecloths from the dollar store as well. They work great for odd size gifts.
This year I bought my daughter a very lightweight but warm jacket. It was so puffy I had all to do to get it in the box. Like trying to put a parachute in a box. I told the hubby if this thing blows while we are traveling we are going to be in big trouble.


----------

